# [H] MH 5/5 BT 9/9 Reanimation Terrordar



## mmorpgh (12. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

wir, die Hordengilde Reanimation, beiheimatet auf Terrordar, suchen noch tatkräftige Unterstützung für unsere 25er Raids.

ATM gesucht:

1x Schattenpriester
1x Feraldruide
1x Holypaladin
1-2 weitere Healer

Über uns:

Wir haben den Content von World of Warcraft vollständig durchlaufen. Von Karazhan bis Black Temple alles umgehaun und dabei trotzdem ein netter und lustiger Haufen geblieben. Zur Zeit sind wir nur noch in BT und Hyjal unterwegs.

Unsere Raidzeiten sind:

Donnerstag: 18:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr
Sonntag: 17:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr
Dienstag: 18:00 Uhr bis 23: 00 Uhr

Damit sich die denen 3 Raids in der Woche zu wenig sind nicht langweilen finden an den raidfreien Tagen (Freitag, Samstag, Montag, Mittwoch) zumeist Karazhan (Twinkruns), Zul Aman und auch 25er Raids statt (tw. mit anderen namhaften Gilden).

Was wir von euch erwarten:

- Zeit an 2 von 3 Raidtagen
- Phiolen von Keal und Vashji gelootet, damit ihr uns auch im BT und MH sofort unterstützen könnt 
- TS2 und Mikrophon, welches ihr auch benutzen könnt
- Pot- und Foodbuffbereitschaft
- funktionierenden PC und stabile Internetverbindung
- PvE Skillung
- ein gewisses Maß an Menschlichkeit

Sollte dieser Post euer Interesse geweckt haben und ihr wollt einer Gilde joinen, die viel Spaß und trotztdem eine Menge Erfolg hat, dann bewerbt euch doch einfach bei uns unter:

www.reanimation.kof-germany.de

Ansprechpartner wären: Candra, Ruletehfool, Kurosaki, Khassia, Isinagi, Akhorahil, Littlechris,Trian


----------



## mmorpgh (13. März 2008)

ein kleiner /push


----------



## mmorpgh (13. März 2008)

/push


----------



## mmorpgh (17. März 2008)

Edith sagt: Neuerdings geben wir auch Leuten, die noch nicht über eine abgeschlossene Hyjal und BT Pre die Chance die Phiolen zu ergattern.

Edith sagt weiterhin: Die Suche nach dem Paladin ist abgeschlossen...


----------



## mmorpgh (19. März 2008)

push


----------

